# GD aktivieren nach Installation



## huibu55 (26. Feb. 2008)

Hallo, hoffe hier kann mir wer helfen,

Ich habe auf einen Server nach der Anleitung
"Das perfekte Setup - Ubuntu Feisty Fawn (Ubuntu 7.04)"
alles installiert und ISPConfig ohne Probleme installieren können. Danke für das Super Howto. Nun benötige ich aber auf dem Server folgende Komponenten 

GD Library:
GIF Read Support: ist nicht aktiviert
JPG Support: ist nicht aktiviert
PNG Support: ist nicht aktiviert 

ich habe dann auch in der php.ini  die ( aus der /home/adminispconfig ...)
extension=php_gd2.dll  

angepasst( # entfernt), httpd neu gestartet passiert jedoch auch nichts

Hat da vielleicht jemand ein Tip wie ich nun die GD Libery eingerichtet bekomme, oder muss ich diese erst noch nach installieren ?

Schon mal vielen Dank !

Grüsse


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2008)

Mach bitte Deine Änderungen an der php.ini rückgängig, sonst geht ISPConfig möglicherweise nicht mehr nach einem Server Neustart. Die Dateien in /home/admispconfig und /root/ispconfig haben nichts mit der PHP Konfiguration für Deine Websites zu tun, das ist alles nur für das ISPConfig Backend auf Port 81.

Schau stattdessen mal in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini nach, und aktiviere GD dort.

Außerdem enden nachladbare libraries unter linux auf .so und nicht .dll wie in Windows.


----------

